# 100-Kern-Prozessor mit 55 Watt



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

*100-Kern-Prozessor mit 55 Watt*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die US-Firma Tilera, welche auf Multi-Core-Prozessoren auf Embedded-Systeme und Netzwerkgeräte spezialisiert ist, hat nun einen Tile-GX-Prozessor mit satten 100 Kernen im Programm. 

Die VILW-Prozessorkerne finden auf einem einzigen Chip Platz, welcher in 40 Nanometer gefertigt wird. Getaktet wird der 100-Kern-Prozessor mit 1,5GHz und soll bei typischen Anwendungen moderate 55 Watt aufnehmen.

Die Tile-GX-Kerne enthalten einen DDR3-Cotroller, PCI-Express sowie Netzwerk-Interface.
 In der teuersten Ausführung sind vier DDR3-Kanäle mit 1066 MHz (DDR3-2133 mit ECC) angebunden, verfügt über einen PCI-Express x4 und zwei PCI-Express x8 Ports. 

Dazu gesellen sich zwei Ethernet-Ports mit 40GB/s oder 32 1GB/s-Ports. Beim jüngsten Vertreter des Prozessors beträgt die interne Bandbreite bis zu 200TBit/s.

Der Tile-GX-Prozessor soll zehnmal so effizient arbeiten wie ein Westmere aus dem Hause Intel.




Quelle: heise online


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (26. Oktober 2009)

Nicht schlecht.Besonders der geringe Stromverbrauch.


----------



## R33p3r (26. Oktober 2009)

jo der sromverbrauch ist der hammer 

mit dem ding würd ich gern mal en HD video codieren  *zackfeddisch*

edit : 





> oder "mehrere Dutzend" H.264-Streams zu kodieren.


 steht ja sogar da :d


----------



## dadstaxi (26. Oktober 2009)

fRage:

Ist der x86 kompatipel ????? (=


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (26. Oktober 2009)

wow, krasse sache 100 Kerne und nur so wenige Verbrauch. das nenn ich die zukunft!^^


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

dadstaxi schrieb:


> Ist der x86 kompatipel ????? (=



Ja, aber die x86-/x64-Allzweckprozessoren schneiden oft schlechter ab, als speziell auf x86-64 getrimmte Prozessoren. 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## The_Dark_Lord (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ja, aber die x86-/x64-Allzweckprozessoren schneiden oft schlechter ab, als speziell auf x86-64 getrimmte Prozessoren.
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


...und damit verschwindet die Hoffnung auf Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-Multi-(...).Multitasking wieder - vorerst ^^


----------



## Bucklew (26. Oktober 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Ja, aber die x86-/x64-Allzweckprozessoren schneiden oft schlechter ab, als speziell auf x86-64 getrimmte Prozessoren.


Quatsch, er ist nicht x86-kompatibel:

"Wie schon beim 2007 vorgestellten Tile64 handelt es sich auch beim Tile-Gx nicht um eine mit x86-Prozessoren vergleichbare CPU, sondern um eine Anordnung von einfachen FPUs, die in einem Mesh-Netzwerk verbunden sind. Das ähnelt eher modernen GPUs als CPUs."

Tile-Gx: 55-Watt-Prozessor mit 100 Kernen - Golem.de


----------



## Explosiv (26. Oktober 2009)

@*The_Dark_Lord*

*Hust* Ich habe meinen Post falsch formuliert. Linux und  C/C++-Entwicklungsumgebung geht .



			
				heiseonline schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Im Vergleich mit Spezial-CPUs oder dem GPGPU-Einsatz von GPUs scheiden x86-/x64-Allzweckprozessoren aber tatsächlich oft schlechter ab, wenn sehr spezieller Code läuft. (ciw/c't)[...]
> 
> [...]Wie Tilera betont, kann theoretisch jeder einzelne Tile-Gx-Kern – im unterschied zu anderen aktuellen (Many-Core-)Prozessoren mit sehr vielen Kernen, etwa Grafikchips – ein vollwertiges Betriebssystem ausführen;[...]



Gruß Explosiv


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (26. Oktober 2009)

dadstaxi schrieb:


> fRage:
> 
> Ist der x86 kompatipel ????? (=



nein!
Tile-Gx: 55-Watt-Prozessor mit 100 Kernen - Golem.de


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (26. Oktober 2009)

Der müsste doch auch mit höherem Takt laufen können  
Bei der geringen TDP.........


----------



## Invisible (26. Oktober 2009)

Das Ding wär was für ein hammergeilen Switch wenn man davon 20 auf ne Platine haut hat der ordentlich Datendurchsatz


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Oktober 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Quatsch, er ist nicht x86-kompatibel:


 
So siehts aus.
Versuch da mal drauf Windows zu installieren.


----------



## Naitsabes (26. Oktober 2009)

Emulation? Bei 100 Kernen wird man doch auf 20 verzichten können


----------



## Overlocked (26. Oktober 2009)

Hmm... und die Leistung?! Also dieses Modell ist nicht zweifelsfrei...


----------



## Low (26. Oktober 2009)

Warum hat Intel/Amd denn noch nicht sowas...? *Hände reib*


----------



## _hellgate_ (27. Oktober 2009)

mein core i100

aber hundert sind doch echt heftig und alle auf 6 ghz mit 50KG DICE yeah!das rpckt


----------



## Rico-3000 (27. Oktober 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Warum hat Intel/Amd denn noch nicht sowas...? *Hände reib*


 
Intel hat sowas ähnliches... schaust du hier...


----------



## Ahab (27. Oktober 2009)

wenn mich nich alles täuscht sind das RISC prozessoren oder? die sind doch dann aber eh nix für endanwender


----------



## Malkav85 (27. Oktober 2009)

Rico-3000 schrieb:


> Intel hat sowas ähnliches... schaust du hier...





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Bei einer Taktfrequenz von 5,7 GHz steigt der Leistungsverbrauch auf *265 W*



Grafikkarte lässt grüßen  Da kann man gar nicht schnell genug LN2 nachschütten, wie der dann verbraucht


----------



## KennyKiller (27. Oktober 2009)

Leute irh könnt mit dem Prozi nix anfangen, der kann garkeine Windows Befehle! Der Prozi ist nur dazu da um zb. Sachen rendern zu lassen, ich kann mir das so vorstellen, in einer Firma sind 100Leute mit nem billigen 2Kerner, rendern etc, würde also ewig dauern also haut man mit 2gbit lan das kurz auf den drauf(prakitsch als server) lässt es rendern und fertig


----------



## push@max (27. Oktober 2009)

Beeindruckend! Vor allem die 55Watt...gut, dass da mal ausnahmsweise nicht Intel steht.


----------



## Autokiller677 (27. Oktober 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> gut, dass da mal ausnahmsweise nicht Intel steht.


Die würden das wahrscheinlich als Core i100 XXXXXE für 2 Millionen das Stück verkazufen


----------



## Overlocked (27. Oktober 2009)

Nein, wsl gar nicht, nur an Militär. bzw Forschungszwecken und wenn dann da steht 55 Watt auf 100 Prozessoren, dann würde ich mir mit LN2 nicht so wirklich Chancen ausrechnen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Oktober 2009)

dies ist ja auch eine FPU und keine CPU.


----------



## KennyKiller (28. Oktober 2009)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> dies ist ja auch eine FPU und keine CPU.


Ja genau sieht man mal wieder wie wenig Ahnung manche hier haben!
Das Teil ist nicht vergleichbar mir einer Intel CPU! Ihr könnt damit nix anfangen außer C++ usw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(also für die Noobs=nix Windows)


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Oktober 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Ja genau sieht man mal wieder wie wenig Ahnung manche hier haben!
> Das Teil ist nicht vergleichbar mir einer Intel CPU! Ihr könnt damit nix anfangen außer C++ usw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(also für die Noobs=nix Windows)



jo das ist richtig, das ist nur ein CoProzessor der die Graka und CPU unterstützen kann mehr nicht. nix emulieren oder so.


----------

